# Masterpiece that are work of art art rat 1 or 2 but extremely long boring u like



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Movie you don't know why you like em like space odyssey I tried numerous time not to falling asleep but it's too long, but it keeps knocking light out cold, yet I like submarine Potenkin great boring movie well done, Sound stupid but I always dreams being a submarine captain out in the abyss for adventure a rare new species fish, etc. Does your guy have the image of extremely deep abyss in Japan see what in the depth of depth Japanese that startled you, folks, like an old buried civilization possible very very old artifact you don't know were it comes from?

Japanese scientist, please speak I'm curious about this I want image stuff that would blow me away green nature in the abyss very rarely seen fishes species or squids, p.s were can I find in a pet show squids I like to have one in a fish bowls please, I really like these squids , what an awesome animal whit ventouses= what this words in English for favor = please


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I thought Battleship Potemkin and 2001 were awesome, and well paced. Andrei Rublev: great cinematography and moving in parts, but the pacing is too slow for my patience. Fellini movies fit the bill.


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Battleship Potemkin is my favorite movie of the 1920s and my second favorite silent movie (after Modern Times).

Others:
The Tree of Life (2011)

The Florida Project (2017)

Metropolis (1927)

Tale of Tales (1979)

The Passion of Joan of Arc (1928)

Waking Life (2001)

All of these are masterpieces but can be seen as boring or overlong.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Long and boring...not. A must-see.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Gone with the wind, great movie but a bit long.


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

KenOC said:


> Long and boring...not. A must-see.


Haven't heard of it, although I was impressed by High and Low by the same director.


----------



## Eva Yojimbo (Jan 30, 2016)

Though I love the films of Bela Tarr, he makes extremely long and extremely slow films that would test the patience of any casual viewer, and all but the most devoted cinephiles. His Satantango is considered his masterpiece, but it's 7.5 hours long and, as an example of his style, opens with an 7-minute tracking shot of cows roaming in a muddy field:


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

Eva Yojimbo said:


> Though I love the films of Bela Tarr, he makes extremely long and extremely slow films that would test the patience of any casual viewer, and all but the most devoted cinephiles. His Satantango is considered his masterpiece, but it's 7.5 hours long and, as an example of his style, opens with an 7-minute tracking shot of cows roaming in a muddy field:


I watched this movie this year. I split the watching into 3 sessions, and I was not bored at all. But it is not for everyone.


----------

